# Hornet by Fowler



## Frank T. (Jul 19, 2019)

Bought this SS about three weeks ago. It is strictly for OTT. I have shot 1,000 plus rounds with it and I absolutely love it, I have fairly large hands and it fits well and is comfortable to hold. I use the forefinger curled over the top with the thumb braced on the bottom, close to the bands. It's nothing fancy, but you can't go wrong with this one. A real pleasure to shoot.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice looking set up!

You could be shooting a solid, simple hdpe slingshot like that for years and years!

I have more than one that keep working their way back into my rotation!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a nice classic looking fork.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love the Chalice design. Quite simple but so comfortable. 
KawKan said it perfectly, it's a lifetime frame. 
Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It looks like it would be a nice, comfortable shooter!! Welcome.


----------



## Frank T. (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

I actually just ordered one of these I can't wait for it to show up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking set up


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the review! I liked the look of those frames and enjoy his Youtube content. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Sssoooo I received mine and its by far one of the best I own. Its a solid little frame.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice review. welcome & enjoy.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This frame is of a classic design, I like the feel of it. The rubber flocking is a nice touch too. Fun and accurate slingshot.


----------

